
A VC: Thinking About Online Photo Services - brett
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/03/thinking_about_.html
======
sf2007
I for one do not understand why FlickR sold itself so cheap. perhaps because
the M&A; had not picked up by the time Yahoo! bought them?

